# Mules sterile, hinnies fertile?



## farmdude (Mar 12, 2004)

I read at a website some years back that a good percentage of hinnies are fertile. Is this true or was the auther full of horse apples?


----------



## farmdude (Mar 13, 2004)

I guess I should have read more of the posts before posting this question. But I swear this person said they knew of fertile hinnies. But the chromozone thing makes sense, so I doubt it. What a shame. Now I'm confused.



I thought this is how the pinto gene got introduce to donkeys, as well as the black gene. Where did these come in?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 13, 2004)

farmdude, sure dont know the answer to this one, ;



as to where the pinto gene did get introduced, but it sure would be interesting to find out. :



As far I I know color genetics gets thrown" right out the door", when it comes to donkeys. You seem to get color when you least expect it. Corinne


----------



## crponies (Mar 13, 2004)

There may be some fertile hinnies. I do know a small percentage of mules will be fertile.


----------



## farmdude (Mar 14, 2004)

So it is possible that the pinto and black gene got introduced by crosses with horses!?!?


----------



## crponies (Mar 14, 2004)

I have no idea about that. I don't know if the offspring of a fertile mule/hinny would in turn be fertile or not.


----------

